# mount cdrom

## soulinafishbowl

ciao a tutti

per farmi del male ho deciso di installare gentoo come mia prima distro linux, per di più su laptop...  :Smile: 

L'installazione del primo cd è riuscita, ora vorrei installare i packages e qualche patch, tra cui quella per il wireless.

Il problema è che per farlo mi servirebbe il lettore cd, ma:

```
# mount /mnt/cdrom

mount: special device /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 does not exist

```

il mio fstab:

```

/dev/sda5                   /boot        ext2    defaults,noauto     1 2

/dev/sda7                   /            ext3    noatime             0 1

/dev/sda6                   none         swap    sw                  0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0          /mnt/cdrom   auto    ro,defaults         0 0

```

il computer è un toshiba satellite A80-111, il lettore: Mashita DVD-RAM UJ-830s

aiutatemi vi prego!!!

ciao

claudio

PS: mi hanno già detto che gentoo è un po' ostica come prima distro, ma se si deve fare qualcosa, meglio farla bene...

----------

## Flonaldo

 *soulinafishbowl wrote:*   

> ciao a tutti
> 
> per farmi del male ho deciso di installare gentoo come mia prima distro linux, per di più su laptop... 
> 
> L'installazione del primo cd è riuscita, ora vorrei installare i packages e qualche patch, tra cui quella per il wireless.
> ...

 

con questa consigurazione io lo monto e lo smonto correttamente

```
/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro       0 0
```

----------

## makami

In /etc/fstab prova a sotituire /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 con /dev/cdrom

In ongi caso sostituisci auto con iso9660

----------

## soulinafishbowl

 :Sad: 

le ho provate entrambe, ma mi dice sempre la stessa cosa.

PS: dopo aver modificato fstab devo rebootare per attivare le modifiche o esiste un modo più veloce?

----------

## baso

Io lo monto così: 

```
/dev/hdd                /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         ro,user,auto            0 0
```

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *baso wrote:*   

> Io lo monto così: 
> 
> ```
> /dev/hdd                /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         ro,user,auto            0 0
> ```
> ...

 

esatto. ti conviene provare a modificare cdrom con /dev/hda /dev/hdb/dev/hdc /dev/hdd. in questo modo hai solo tre possibilità, due delle quali errate. calcolando che la quarta la escludi a priori perchè è l'hard disk.

----------

## Scen

Se fai

```

dmesg|grep CD

```

o

```

ls -l /dev/cd*

```

dovresti vedere esattamente a che device è associato il lettore CD!

----------

## Kernel78

 *soulinafishbowl wrote:*   

> PS: dopo aver modificato fstab devo rebootare per attivare le modifiche o esiste un modo più veloce?

 

Non devi mica riavviare, le modifiche sono attive subito ...

----------

## soulinafishbowl

ci metto un po' a provare i suggerimenti dato che ho linux sull'altra partizione...

le ho provate tutte. niente da fare:

/dev/hda /hdb /hdc /hdd, ed anche /sda /sdb /sdc /sdd tanto per gradire

ls -l /dev/cd* mi dà /dev/cdu535. provato anche questo. nada.

dmesg|grep CD non mi dice niente...

Mi sorge un dubbio: io uso, come da manuale, il comando

```
mount /mnt/cdrom
```

almeno questo è giusto, vero?

----------

## Kernel78

Domanda stupida: tu hai compilato il supporto per il cdrom nel kernel ?

----------

## soulinafishbowl

la domanda non è stupida, dato che è la prima volta che installo linux.

Se intendi dire se ho selezionato il supporto per il cdrom quando ho fatto 'make menuconfig', allora la risposta è: probabilmente sì. Ho sicuramente selezionato il supporto SCSI (mi serve per l'hard disk) ed anche tutto quello che pensavo potesse essere utile. Se c'è qualcosa che dovrebbe essere certamente selezionato posso sempre controllare.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a postare un

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep IDECD
```

----------

## soulinafishbowl

non mi dice niente, nel senso che mi ritorna il prompt.

In ogni caso ho listato /usr/src/linux  e non c'è nessun file/cartella di nome .config.

comunque grazie per il tentativo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Come hai compilato il kernel? Strano comunque che non esista il file .config... spetta devi listare con l'opzione -a perche' se no non ti fa vedere i file nascosti (quelli con il punto davanti)

----------

## makoomba

domanda, l'hd è scsi e il cdrom eide ?

----------

## Scen

Per me il cdrom (DVD) è con interfaccia SATA, e quindi bisogna modificare un file sorgente del kernel (quello relativo a libata) per permettere il suo riconoscimento (e verrà mappato come /dev/srX). Al momento non ricordo più qual'è il file, comunque ho avuto un problema simile (lettore DVD non rilevato dal kernel).

[EDIT]

Come non detto ....  :Confused:  Da http://it.computers.toshiba-europe.com/cgi-bin/ToshibaCSG/selected_product_option.jsp?service=IT&PRODUCT_ID=101939&DISC_MODEL=0

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> DVD Super Multi drive	
> 
>     * Dimensione del buffer : 2 MB
> ...

 

Mah, se è riuscito ad installare senza problemi Gentoo, allora vuol dire che c'è qualche errore di configurazione nel kernel   :Rolling Eyes: 

[/EDIT]

----------

## soulinafishbowl

il lettore cd/dvd potrebbe essere SATA, come l'hard disk. Dato che non ne ero sicuro ho attivato il comunque il supporto SCSI anche per CD/floppy/ecc... prima di compilare il kernel. inoltre tutte le prove le ho fatte impostando sia hda che sda nell'fstab. anche secondo me potrebbe essere questa la causa del mio problema, ma non so che altro fare  per risolverla...

Ovviamente .config esiste ed ero io a non vederlo dato che è nascosto. il problema è che non lo vedono neanche cat e grep...  :Sad: 

Penso che tra un po' leggerò i cd a mano ed immetterò i binari da tastiera...

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

domanda ancora più stupida. Ma quando fai il mount il cd dentro c'è vero?

----------

## soulinafishbowl

è una delle poche cose che so.

comunque sono convinto che la soluzione a tutto sia una ca**ata di cui non ero a conoscenza...

----------

## makoomba

se questo

```
dmesg|grep -i dvd
```

non restituisce nulla, vuol dire che il dvd non è riconosciuto, quindi il problema è in qualche supporto che non hai incluso nel kernel

posta

```
lspci
```

se dai

```
gzcat /proc/config.gz
```

vedi la conf del kernel ?

----------

## soulinafishbowl

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> se questo
> 
> ```
> dmesg|grep -i dvd
> ```
> ...

 

infatti non restituisce nulla. Io ho incluso praticamente tutto che avesse una qualche vaga attinenza con la mia macchina. può essere che due supporti diano conflitto?

 *Quote:*   

> posta
> 
> ```
> lspci
> ```
> ...

 

non esiste il comando. non posso neanche emergerlo dato che non posso usare il cd coi packages...  :Smile: 

in ogni caso, DURANTE L'INSTALLAZIONE, lspci mi dava:

```

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

0000:00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d3)

0000:00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1e.3 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 0148 (rev a2)

0000:02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 10)

0000:06:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)

0000:06:04.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments Texas Instruments PCIxx21/x515 Cardbus Controller

0000:06:04.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller

0000:06:04.3 Unknown mass storage controller: Texas Instruments Texas Instruments PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia Controller

0000:06:04.4 Class 0805: Texas Instruments Texas Instruments PCI6411, PCI6421, PCI6611, PCI6621, PCI7411, PCI7421, PCI7611, PCI7621 Secure Digital (SD)

```

 *Quote:*   

> se dai
> 
> ```
> gzcat /proc/config.gz
> ```
> ...

 

no, non vedo niente. config.gz non esiste, neanche con ls -a

----------

## Scen

Siccome mi pare di capire che con il livecd di Gentoo il cdrom viene riconosciuto (altrimenti non avresti installato niente  :Laughing:  ), riavvia il livecd, dai il comando

```

dmesg|grep -i CD

```

segnati l'output e facci sapere!

(almeno vediamo come viene riconosciuto il lettore dal kernel del LiveCD)

P.S. se, dopo aver avviato il livecd, esiste il file /proc/config.gz, salvatelo da qualche parte, e magari usalo per ricompilare il kernel!  :Idea: 

----------

## soulinafishbowl

```
#dmesg|grep -i dvd

hdc: MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ-830s, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-RAM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048 kB Cache
```

inoltre ho notato che in avvio il livecd

1. dice di aver trovato (found) il cdrom in /dev/cdroms/cdrom0

2. dice di non riuscire a carica il supporto ALSA

per quanto riguarda /proc/config.gz, esiste ma non so come copiarlo. Ho inserito una chiavetta e me l'ha vista, ma non so dove andare a recuperarla...

PS: ho già provato a mettere in fstab

```
/dev/hdc
```

. Mi dice sempre che il blocco non è valido. Anche con hda, hdb, sda, sdb,...

----------

## gutter

Ma che CD stai tentando di montare?

----------

## soulinafishbowl

il secondo cd dell'installazione di gentoo, quello coi packages

----------

## gutter

 *soulinafishbowl wrote:*   

> il secondo cd dell'installazione di gentoo, quello coi packages

 

Ma sei sicuro che il cd sia stato masterizzato correttante?

----------

## soulinafishbowl

windows me lo legge. Comunque ho provato a montare anche il primo cd; quello sono certo che funzioni, altrimenti non avrei gentoo installato.

PS: il mount provo a farlo da root, non da user

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io sono dell'idea che dovresti postare un

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep IDECD
```

visto che oiraq sappiamo che e' un ide

----------

## soulinafishbowl

allora: 

```
>cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep IDECD

>

```

```
>cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep IDE

CONFIG_IDE=y

#OLD_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

#CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set
```

```
>cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep DVD

#CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

#CD-ROM/DVD Filesystem
```

```
>cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep CD

#CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

#SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD_ROM)

#Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

#CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

#CD-ROM/DVD Filesystem
```

ho tolto qualche riga che non centra niente.

ho provato anche a riguardare menuconfig, ma non ho trovato niente sui CD/DVD che mi sembrasse utile che non fosse già on. posso comunque sempre sbagliarmi, altrimenti non sarei qui...

----------

## Bionicle

Io con il comando cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep IDECD

vedo questo

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

 

con il comando cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep IDE ho esattamente come te.

 *Quote:*   

> cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep DVD
> 
> CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=y
> 
> CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep CD
> 
> # CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set
> 
> CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=y
> ...

 

conclusioni: ti consiglio caldamente di provare and inserire  *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

  nel kernel, ricompila il tutto e controlla se funziona

----------

